# Donate for a Cause



## before30 (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone donated a timeshare to Donate for a Cause?  Anyone know of any experiences with them?

I am thinking of donating my timeshare to them.  I'm hesitant because I would have to pay ~$2000 in total closing fees.  This would be to transfer ownership to them & it would also pay the transfer once they sell it.  

I'm new to this...  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

On top of their ridiculous fees, this company often tells people they can take a nice tax deduction - not true!  Your tax deduction is supposed to be the fair market value - if you have to pay someone to take your timeshare off your hands, then fair market value is zero!

*Please consider giving it away to a private individual who can use it, before you spend a cent with a company like this.*

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2010 (and possibly 2011) maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2010 or 2011 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 24, 2010)

You might want to read this recent thread regarding _Donate for a Cause_: Clark Howard on Timeshares

Note that Donate for a Cause participated in this thread, then suddenly deleted everything they had posted.  I'm pretty sure they did so because they realized that the information they had posted indicated they were engaging in tax fraud (knowingly providing owners with grossly overstated valuations for timeshares for tax purposes).


----------



## before30 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information.  Very helpful.  

I'm going to try the sites mentioned to give it away.  

If for some reason I cannot give it away, what would my option be at that point?  If I just stopped paying the assocation fees, what would happen?  Would this show up as a deliquent account on my credit report?  

I haven't given up yet, just wondering?  

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes - if you quit paying they will turn it over to collections and report it to the credit bureaus.  Have you considered reserving a prime week and renting it to cover your maintenance fees?


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

Donate for a Cause is a reputable charity. They donate proceeds to great causes as well. They are the only up front fee company that is trustworthy.  

Think of why they are asking you for upfront money, you have a timeshare that you are having trouble even giving away, which led you to consider donating it.  What good would this company do for any charity if they took "worthless" timeshares, and then attempted to sell them for a profit so proceeds could benefit a cause.  The reason they are asking you for money is to actually secure a donation, as well as to cover any MF incurred while they attempt to give it away for free to some company to sell on ebay.

If getting rid of your timeshare as cheaply as possible is a concern, then explore other avenues as Denise suggested, and hopefully someone will take it off your hands.  But if you are still stuck with it after that, you can rest assured at least the money your giving is going to charities such as the american cancer society, cerebral palsy, etc.

also, the tax deduction thing .. its real market value.  so unless your timeshare is selling for a couple thousand on ebay, you aren't going to be deducting much if anything.

good luck.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2010)

siesta said:


> They are the only up front fee company that is trustworthy.



And you know this because?


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

because clark howard and my new york times said so. <3

and because they legally take possession of your timeshare MF and all. before you pre-judge this company, why don't you review their contract, because I already have.

also, I think that thread tr oglodyte posted shows how even great causes can have some bad representatives that can potentially take away from the greater good it was set up for in the first place.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2010)

How much are they really donating to charities? How much of a salary does their operators receive? Sure they are a registered charity with the IRS, but that doesn't mean there are not people making lots of money off of it.


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

well what you describe is relative to any charity. administrative fees exist regardless.  some grossly over compensate, some are responsible.  it is up to the donator to determine if they truly believe in the cause and the operators.  I have done my homework, and if ever in the possession as a last resort I would definately consider donate for a cause.  All I'm saying to the OP is to take every posters response here with a grain of salt, and in the end to determine for themselves if it is just or not, not to blindly listen to people who may have a gripe with them (donate for a cause) over some silly thead and some big mouthed representative.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2010)

siesta said:


> and because they legally take possession of your timeshare MF and all. before you pre-judge this company, why don't you review their contract, because I already have.



I don't need to - I saw the post where a representative of their company posted that they have an appraiser that would appraise their clients property at *80% of the developer's price.  *  That says it all....


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I don't need to - I saw the post where a representative of their company posted that they have an appraiser that would appraise their clients property at *80% of the developer's price.  *  That says it all....



well unless your Uncle Sam I don't see why that's got you so bent out of shape.  When you win a little money at the casino I bet your sure to remember to claim that right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2010)

siesta said:


> well unless your Uncle Sam I don't see why that's got you so bent out of shape.



Those our our tax dollars. So we are really all Uncle Sam.


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

_[Edited to delete political post that violates the Posting Rules, accessible from the above blue navigation bar._ Dave McClintock, BBS Moderator


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2010)

The concern isn't necessarily with the $$, it is more related to their honesty. Are they really being honest with their "donors"? No, and in fact their donors could be in for a big tax surprise when/if the IRS catches on. Is this really an honest charity, their own posts in the other thread lead me to believe not.


----------



## siesta (Sep 24, 2010)

great, so the OP knows if his timeshare is worthless he can't get any money deducted. problem solved.  don't be greedy and you will be fine.  your intention is to relieve yourself of the endless MF burden, not profit from a tax deduction.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

Siesta - You have stated that you have never used this company, but you have recommended them, and defend them, over and over (under this user name and another one) - Why are you so eager to go to bat for a company you haven't done business with yourself?  

How can you possible know that the other thread was just "one bad Rep." and not their regular company policy?

You stated that your support is based on a newspaper article that you read -  I can't understand why you would be so vehement in your support, based on nothing more than reading an article?

Another questions - if you requested a contract from them and liked what you read, why didn't you use them yourself, if it's such a great deal?

I don't see you supporting any other companies like this.

Frankly, your position doesn't add up.


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> You stated that your support is based on a newspaper article that you read -  I can't understand why you would be so vehement in your support, based on nothing more than reading an article?
> 
> Another questions - if you requested a contract from them and liked what you read, why didn't you use them yourself, if it's such a great deal?



I base my opinion on *not only* the fact that they have been highly recommended by the times and clark howard, but also I have reviewed their contract and found it to be satisfactory.  I'm in the law profession, and reviewing contractual agreements is something I enjoy (at least at this time in my life).

*If ever in the position* I would donate my TS to them without a second thought. At this time I'm happy with my purchases.

Any other questions? It's amazing that you can give your _opinion_ but when I give an alternate one that is actually _fact_ based (solid recommendations by accreddited sources, as well as a contract analysis by someone in the legal profession) based as opposed to some silly thread you can't seem to get over, and you have a problem with that.  I respect your opinion, however mislead I believe it to be, why can't you respect mine?

And in case you were curious, I also support other charities as well.  Another worth mentioning is the St Judes Charity that supports a research and treatment facility for catastrophic diseases in children, primarily pediatric cancers. I attend the dinner every year AND my girlfriend attends the ladies luncheon at my request.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

Since you asked:

This is the only company that you recommend and defend, over and over again.

Yes, other Tuggers, including me, recommend TS businesses - but I recommend lots of different ones, and I recommend companies that I use or that have an established reputation on TUG.

I also find it curious that you have re-registered under a different user name, and abandoned your original name - why is that?

When you add it all up - it just doesn't ring true.....   YMMV


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

<I've personally decided to edit my post to make sure I comply with tug rules. As well as the fact that the person it was intended for has already read it>

*I'm an honest man, giving an honest opinion, nothing more, nothing less.* (referring to donate for a cause)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

So....instead of answering my questions, you are going to attack my moderating?  Isn't that an old lawyer's trick?  Redirection?

BTW - Here is the TUG Posting rule you are asking about:



> In addition, do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages.* Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed.* Any such complaints or discussion should be communicated to the bbs staff directly via email or personal message.



It's TUG policy - and I didn't write the rules.

I am going to leave your post, because I think it says it all, but I'm done here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2010)

siesta said:


> denise if I let bad representation of a good company always deter me from using them, then I would have left tug along time ago due to an authoritative moderator like you that take every opportunity to relay their opinions but also takes every opportunity to "censor" other peoples opinions by stretching tug rules a bit too far. Here is a thread for reference. oh ya, you were sure to delete the posts that questioned your authority, and other tug members were sure to let you know they didn't see anything wrong with Phydeaux's post. YMMV
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131162
> 
> *I'm an honest man, giving an honest opinion, nothing more, nothing less.* (referring to donate for a cause)



You are entitled to your opinion as is everyone else. Not everyone will agree with yours or you with theirs. If you get all bent out of shape because people question your opinion, you have picked the wrong medium (open public forum) to communicate with others.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 25, 2010)

I heard Clark Howard recently recommend Donate for a Cause to a caller on his radio show.   I was shocked that he would do so since that organization charges an upfront fee.  Has anyone contacted him to let him know that there are other venues (such as TUG) that people can use to market their timeshares for free?  I tried to send his organization an e-mail but somehow it didn't go through.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2010)

itchyfeet said:


> I heard Clark Howard recently recommend Donate for a Cause to a caller on his radio show.   I was shocked that he would do so since that organization charges an upfront fee.  Has anyone contacted him to let him know that there are other venues (such as TUG) that people can use to market their timeshares for free?  I tried to send his organization an e-mail but somehow it didn't go through.



I believe Clark actually knows about their upfront fee and contacted DFC to question them about it. Here is a link to Clark's website about it.

I don't understand how one upfront fee company can be legitimate, while another can't. Apparently DFC is the only legitimate one. They all offer the same service, it just so happens that DFC donates a portion of their proceeds to charity. That doesn't make them more or less legitimate than any other though.


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion as is everyone else. Not everyone will agree with yours or you with theirs.



I respect your opinion, even if it runs counter to mine.  That is the great thing about tug, to ask a question, and get different responses from people from different walks of life.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 25, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> How much are they really donating to charities? How much of a salary does their operators receive? Sure they are a registered charity with the IRS, but that doesn't mean there are not people making lots of money off of it.



Great points!

People see "non-profit" status and that immediately gives them a sense of security that the company is a "good" one.  I don't know anything about donate for a cause, but I'm currently battling an issue with a local "non-profit" company getting a ton of federal and state tax dollars which IMO is just lining the pockets of their directors and managers and not doing the community at large any real good and in fact they're damaging the community at large.

I've developed a newfound warriness regarding "non-profits" and IMO some of them are just frankly scam fronts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 25, 2010)

siesta said:


> I respect your opinion, even if it runs counter to mine.  That is the great thing about tug, to ask a question, and get different responses from people from different walks of life.



Ok -  let me ask you a question.

Let's say I have a timeshare that I want to get rid of.  Let's lay out some scenarios:

*Case A:*
I pay $3000 to a postcard company to take it off my hands.  They take over ownership and I'm done with it, having paid $3000.  They give the timeshare to a timeshare liquidation company, who disposes of it in whatever manner they can.

*Case B:*
I give it to Donate for a Cause, paying them $3000 to take it off my hands.   They take over ownership and I'm done with it, having paid $3000.   They give the timeshare to a timeshare liquidation company, who disposes of it in whatever manner they can.  They also give me a grossly inflated valuation, which I'm supposed to use to claim a tax deduction that if examined by the IRS will surely be disallowed and will probably trigger a larger scale tax audit.​
You appear to be contending that Case A is disreputable and deserving of scorn, whereas Case B is an example of the one legitimate upfront fee operation in existence. 

So, my question for you is what precisely is the difference between those two cases that makes Case A disdainful and Case B praiseworthy?


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

*You appear to be contending that Case A is disreputable and deserving of scorn, whereas Case B is an example of the one legitimate upfront fee operation in existence. * 
Not at all, I was merely pointing out, if you will be out $3000 regardless, to me at least it seems that one would rather have part of those funds be donated to a good and worthy cause. But again, thats my opinion. Also, as denise points out time and time again, most up front fee companies ARE scams.  They take your money and run and show you in their contract where they actually claim to only advertise it for you.  This is not one of those companies was all I was saying.

To address the tax issue brought up:

I agree that the tax advice is not ethical. Sadly, I feel they are doing this to encourage donations with the idea that "the ends justify the means." I do not agree with this at all, and although due to my legal background I often don't sympathize with the government, my moral fiber strongly opposes this as a viable method of securing donations. And for the greater good of the causes at hand, I hope they abandon this practice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 25, 2010)

siesta said:


> *You appear to be contending that Case A is disreputable and deserving of scorn, whereas Case B is an example of the one legitimate upfront fee operation in existence. *
> Not at all, I was merely pointing out, if you will be out $3000 regardless, to me at least it seems that one would rather have part of those funds be donated to a good and worthy cause. But again, thats my opinion. Also, as denise points out time and time again, most up front fee companies ARE scams.  They take your money and run and show you in their contract where they actually claim to only advertise it for you.  This is not one of those companies was all I was saying.



What you said upthread (post #6) was: 
_"Donate for a Cause is a reputable charity. They donate proceeds to great causes as well. *They are the only up front fee company that is trustworthy.*"_ [emphasis added]​
You haven't answered the question I posed, which is why Donate for a Cause is a trustworthy upfront fee company, whereas a postcard company that also takes over title for a similar upfront fee (and that does not provide a fraudulent valuation) is not.


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

legit postcard companies take their fee after the sale, they do not charge commission, taxes, escrow fees, up front. If you know of one that does take fees upfront AND is legit, by all means let the tuggers know. However, I don't know any.

Donate for a Cause charges an upfront fee, AND is legit, therefore I let tuggers know.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2010)

siesta said:


> legit postcard companies take their fee after the sale,



This is the definition of a broker, not a post card company.


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2010)

now we're getting into semantics .... great. I'm done with this thread, I've made every point I have to offer, and all the advice I have to give, take it or leave it. If you have any other questions for me send me a pmsg, it's getting a bit ridiculous.

btw, I didn't mean to put postcard, still had og's post in my head.


----------

